# Humble Beginnings



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Finally found the video of our 2001 and 2002 haunt. This outs Zach and I back in middle school. 

(just copied the sidebar description so you dont actually have to go to youtube to watch it) 


our second attempt at a haunted house (we did one the year before it was exactly the same just at a different house) we were in SIXTH grade. strobe light fog machine and cardboard coffin were the highlights. a bunch of high school kids came in and tore everything down so we had to stop early.






our first real walk though haunt. we were in 8th grade when we made this. everything was black plastic and pvc pipe frame. we had it set up to go in a circle. when you first walk in on your right we had real cow bones. we went to the butcher and he gave em to us haha. next you pass the graveyard with 4 tombstones. 3 lava laps lit the graveyard. you see a "stuffed dummy" as a distraction then an actor jumps down at you. then you come to a tree with a coffin, strobe light and a scare. next you make a left down a hallway with stuffed Halloween costumes and a black light and another scare. next you make a left and we have a guy you would stick his head out the side of the walls. then you go into the next room which is just a strobe lit room with 2 scares. then finally you make your way back to the graveyard where the "dummy" springs to life and chases you out of the haunt. we had 200 people go though


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice for your first couple of attempts  The fun is in being as creative as you can while keeping costs down. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that was a great haunt for a sixth grader. It just shows you that you have to start somewhere and you can progress so much! Just look at you guys now!  Oh and that really stinks that High school kids messed your first haunt up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually, considering your ages at the time, those were ambitious set ups. And I see you've had equally demented friends for a while now


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm very impressed at what you were able to pull off at that age. I think I was still trick-or-treating at that age Thanks for sharing your "beginnings", I really enjoyed watching them


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thank you everyone! its surprising to even us the long way its come since then


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awww! Those little ghouls are so cute!  You guys definitely have a long career of haunting in front of you.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Ha ha, great stuff. Those two video clips just show the all out of fun of just doing it and having a great time. Great job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

found our 2005 yard haunt

"this was one of the years we did a yard haunt. jeromy and i were busy with high school (11th graders), marching band, boys scouts and work. luckily i worked at party city so can you say 30% off Halloween stuff haha. i believe i worked that night too."

(zach did work this night and i went trick or treating with my sis....brought my own candy bad none the less)


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That was really cool!! The fact that you did this at such an early age is really impressive. When I was that age my haunts consisted of very basic ghosts and pumpkins! Great stuff!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Agreed - there are adults who've never done anywhere near what you guys did at such a tender age


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

seriously i love this website and you guys so much.. if i didn't have you guys and girls no one would be excited about these videos...just me and zach hahaha


----------



## grantbrott (Feb 22, 2010)

That's awesome you all started when you did, got any plans for this year?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

All evil geniuses have to start as young uns...lol.
Looks great!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

grantbrott said:


> That's awesome you all started when you did, got any plans for this year?


of course bigger and better than last and we are running out of room.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Cool, ever so glad to see more people get into the fun.  Keep up the excellent work and glad to see you're planning another one. Hope to see the pics/video here when you get it going.:jol:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/profile/TheBloodshedBrothers

wanna compare? go check out our 09 haunt pics


----------

